# Mike Modano



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Mike Modano retired today, great hockey player and person, you'll be missed Mike!

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nhl/story/_/id/7000619/dallas-stars-icon-mike-modano-announces-retirement


----------

